# ATV wood Hauling Trailer



## Johnny Ringo (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone know of a trailer designed for hauling wood with an ATV.  (off road on unimproved trails)  
 I'm not finding a whole lot out there that can handle a nice size load.  so far the best I've come opon is this.   http://www.countryatv.com/twinaxleatv.htm    Seems OK with some higher sides or straps.  Any Ideas???


----------



## Robbie (Mar 3, 2008)

That is a nice trailer.......though I looked at this one recently at bass pro and it is a very well made one and would probably last forever....... ;-) ...........it is also much bigger than it appears in the pic.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=95234&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


                Robbie


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Mar 3, 2008)

This is a nice one. They also have just the trailer. 
http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=900TR&catID=161


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200135074_200135074 

Thanks for the ideas guys, Robbie I liked the one you showed me from Bass pro, I found the same one at Northern Tool in Duluth.  Just got back,  You're right It is a lot bigger than it looks.   Only 120 miles away so I didn't have to have it shipped.  Nice size and a good weight match for my Honda Rancher.  Pete that monster you showed me is in the 5 year budget plan, didn't even know somethng like that was out there.  If I could get one of those I could sell enought fire wood to pay for the stove!!
Thanks for your help


----------



## renewablejohn (Mar 12, 2008)

They call me pete

Do you have any experience of this trailer as I am looking for this type of outfit to go behind a 25hp-30hp tractor hauling logs from stump rather than from roadside.(half price)


----------



## downeast (Mar 12, 2008)

Our 3' X 4' X 2' high rough woods ATV trailer was made by a friend - a professional welder. The 3/4" ply box supported by 1" steel pipe sits on a 13" wheel Subaru axle--little air kept in the tires except when lcarrying big loads. I had him extend the tongue to 6' long for easier backing and maneuvering. The trailer cost me $250. in 2001; has been seriously abused harvesting our 6-7 cords of firewood in winter since then. Method: fell tree, buck up tree, hump the frozen butts into the trailer for the ride to the woodpile for later split and stack.
The only failure was a cracked tongue in below zero use last year; simple repair. Actually it was my fault for throwing hard frozen butts into the bed putting stress on the long steel tongue. Goodbody gets dumb.
If I knew how to use our new digital camera, pics could be posted sometime. Any good welder could make one for you that's more rugged and cheaper than any of the manufactured steel ones.


----------



## DKerley (Mar 14, 2008)

Works well for me. Can haul about 1/3 of a cord in the snow. Hoping to haul 1/2 +cord in the summer with side stakes installed.

http://www.trail-mark.com/


----------



## bjleau (Mar 18, 2008)

Johnny Ringo said:
			
		

> Anyone know of a trailer designed for hauling wood with an ATV.  (off road on unimproved trails)
> I'm not finding a whole lot out there that can handle a nice size load.  so far the best I've come opon is this.   http://www.countryatv.com/twinaxleatv.htm    Seems OK with some higher sides or straps.  Any Ideas???




Johnny

I have the country Tandem ATV and it is a very nice trailer, we used it to haul 20+ yards of crushed concrete onto ATV/snowmobile trails that had started to wash out. I figured that we would ruin it, but even it we did it was cheaper to ruin it than have someone else do the work. Much to my surprise after 20 yards it is in perfect shape (ok well there are some scrapes on it cus I bumped it with the bobcat while loading but you know those things happen) To pull this thing  full uphill I would say have a 500 or better ATV (my 800 and 600 do great with it, but my dads 335 struggles. 

 Great trailer but the lift system that you can buy from them is cheesy at best.  (we broke it with concrete) I ended up bolting a small high lift jack (or farm jack) and used that to lift the front to dump. One other thing that I did was line the bottom with barn tin so the concrete would slid out easier...  

I also have a otter plastic trailer http://www.otteroutdoors.com/trailers/jumbox.html (if you ask why I needed two, I'll tell you what I told my wife, "cause you have 3 hand bags, 20 pair of shoes...."). Much more manuverable and a lot lighter but holds about 1/2 the wood of the tandem trailer.  Oh and I welded skiis to an extra set of rims and it works awesome in the winter behind a sled or 4 wheeler. 

If I was going to just have one trailer I would get the otter if you are pulling wood out of tight spots, but you will have to take twice as many loads

Brian


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks brian, that is a great trailer. I picked up the polar trailer from Northern tool in duluth, $399. Its 6ft x 40in. It's the best I could do and not have to deal with shipping. But looking at that monster you have I just may need another trailer. Looks like it will hold almost twice as much wood. That should be about 20 less trips for me. Come to think of it I have three 4wheelers and one son still living at home so one more trailer is definitely in order. I bookmarking that site, thanks


----------



## Dirty Steve (Apr 1, 2008)

I just ordered one called the ATV Wagon from Bosski. It has electric brake, 25 " ATV tires powered dump. I can't wait to put it to use. http://www.atvwagon.com/


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 2, 2008)

Dirty Steve said:
			
		

> I just ordered one called the ATV Wagon from Bosski. It has electric brake, 25 " ATV tires powered dump. I can't wait to put it to use. www.bosski.com



Might want to double check that link - it took me to something that looks like a website for some band...  Nothing about trailers that I saw.

Gooserider


----------



## Dirty Steve (Apr 3, 2008)

Oops. Here is the correct address:
http://www.atvwagon.com/


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 3, 2008)

That's more like it...  Looks like nice units, though way overkill for anything that I'd be needing.

Gooserider


----------



## Ken45 (Apr 4, 2008)

One word of caution.  I would be careful about overloading the hitch on a 4wheeler.  IIRC, my 4 wheelers (400 Yamaha and 400 Honda) are limited to 100# on the hitch, 1000# towing load.  Seeing how the hitch is attachted to the rear end, I would hate to crack that.  YMMV

Ken


----------



## Dirty Steve (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure what the load rating is on my 4 wheeler. It's a 700 Grizzly and the hitch is regular receiver hitch like a pick up uses. I had to go with the tandem axle so that the trailer will take the majority of the weight , leaving very little tongue weight on the 4 wheeler. Plus since the trailer has electric trailer brakes, I should still be able to handle tha load safely.


----------



## ccwhite (Nov 19, 2008)

Tractor Supply carries the one that I use. It is a Swisher and it was about $400. I really like this one but if money was no object I'd be pulling a Mountain Goat Trailer http://www.mountaingoattrailers.com/ Check out the video on their site and you'll get an appreciation for the walking beam design. I'll attach a photo of my Swisher.(Stock photo this is not my ATV)


----------



## Shipper50 (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is what I use to haul wood near me, cost me $210 I think. Mind is not as sharp as my chain saws. :lol: 

Shipper


----------



## trouba (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a home built mini hay rack (wood rack as its never hauled hay) works great hauls a mean load of wood, sides slip off for easy loading unloading. Nice thing with this setup is there is no tongue weight. Only thing I would change is wider tires. I have been waiting for the old ones to wear out.


----------



## Ken45 (Nov 19, 2008)

trouba said:
			
		

> I have a home built mini hay rack (wood rack as its never hauled hay) works great hauls a mean load of wood, sides slip off for easy loading unloading. Nice thing with this setup is there is no tongue weight. Only thing I would change is wider tires. I have been waiting for the old ones to wear out.



Now that's nice!  What did you use for the front axle?   I like the "no tongue load" but of course backing up is challenging ;-)

Ken


----------



## trouba (Nov 19, 2008)

The front axle is totally home made as is the whole wagon  it  was an idea I came up with and my Dad helped me build it, he thought it was kind of a goofy idea at first but uses it all the time now. The king pin steering was definitely custom and as we built it we thought of a few things we would do differently, but it has never broke and works well as is so you know what they say if it ain't broke don't fix it. The only problem it has ever had wasn't a design problem but was the result of the flood it went through this summer. I had it fully loaded with wood and the flood came and floated it off of the berm I had it parked on. After the flood we found it 150 yards back in the timber still loaded with wood upright but the tongue was kind of bent under it. I could post some pics of the steering later.


----------



## WoodMann (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been fixin' to get somethin' like this.............


----------



## Ken45 (Nov 19, 2008)

WoodMann said:
			
		

> I've been fixin' to get somethin' like this.............



Those are great but too much for a 4 wheeler to handle.  I have something like that but I use the tractor (27 hp diesel) to pull it around.  I got it stuck winter a year ago with slick mud and I had to wait until spring to get it out, even the backhoe couldn't maneuver it!  By spring, it had two flat tires 

Actually mine is now sitting in the barn with a full cord of split and seasoned wood on it. 

Ken


----------



## WoodMann (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmm- thanks for the heads up, Ken. Looks like I'm gonna hafta rethink everything I thought about a trailer for the quad...............


----------



## Ken45 (Nov 20, 2008)

WoodMann said:
			
		

> Hmm- thanks for the heads up, Ken. Looks like I'm gonna hafta rethink everything I thought about a trailer for the quad...............



Mark,

check the specs on your quad.  Both of mine (400 cc Yamaha and Honda) limit the hitch weight to 30-35 pounds.  I can easily see excess weight causing damage to the rear differential housing.

Besides, most quads don't have enough weight for traction for heavy loads on muddy ground.

Ken


----------



## WoodMann (Nov 20, 2008)

Never took that into consideration, always thought it would be nice to hook up to the truck as well when neded would be neat. Prevention far outweighs fixing and repairing and hunting down parts for a 9 year old quad. A few exta dollars spent now for a trailer designed for the quad will save endless headaches down the road........................


----------



## ccwhite (Nov 20, 2008)

I used to use a trailer that i could haul my ATV on and then pull around with my ATV. I found it to be a little to big to maneuver around in the woods though. That trailer had a 50"X8'9" bed. I still have it but it never gets used anymore.


----------



## WoodMann (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks guys- tight woods is where I'm gonna be maneuvering so as not to scratch the truck all to living H3ll............................


----------



## WoodMann (Nov 20, 2008)

Shipper50 said:
			
		

> Here is what I use to haul wood near me, cost me $210 I think. Mind is not as sharp as my chain saws. :lol:



Where do I get my hands on one of those................


----------



## Shipper50 (Nov 20, 2008)

WoodMann said:
			
		

> Shipper50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my trailer at Rural king, type of farm store here in Indiana. I can get about half a face cord cut and split in mine. It does what I want it to do and not pay a ton for it.

Shipper


----------



## 'bert (Nov 21, 2008)

I picked up one of the otter Super X SR trailers http://www.otteroutdoors.com/trailers/superx.html This thing is fantastic.  It pulls easy and will carry as much as you can put in it.  If you want a good trailer for trails, this is it.  Not cheap but you get what you pay for.   Waited about 4 months for it to arrive, took the boy and I about 15 minutes to assemble.  Have not used the tin trailer since.  It also pulls quite, not like the tin rattle boxes.

For the record *"not associated with the company in any way"*


----------



## WoodMann (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey, found it- thanks guys; https://www.ruralking.com/Store/detail.aspx?ID=49410
Another really righteous one; https://www.ruralking.com/Store/detail.aspx?ID=31696 but I think this second one would be a bit much here in the tight woods, and I need to be mindful of shipping.............


----------



## Toyman (Nov 21, 2008)

I bought mine at a polaris dealer in n.h. it is an agri-fab super 17, it has good size atv wheels on the outside of the box so it goes real good in the woods and it states in the manual that it can haul 1700#, I've had mine for 3 years now and is holding up well hauling fire wood thru the woods.
  They also make a duel axle trailer but did not have as much carring capacity as the single axle.


----------



## Shipper50 (Nov 21, 2008)

WoodMann said:
			
		

> Hey, found it- thanks guys; https://www.ruralking.com/Store/detail.aspx?ID=49410
> Another really righteous one; https://www.ruralking.com/Store/detail.aspx?ID=31696 but I think this second one would be a bit much here in the tight woods, and I need to be mindful of shipping.............


The one below is the one I bought and in my picture. Holds more and doesnt cost an arm and leg.
https://www.ruralking.com/Store/detail.aspx?ID=38994

Shipper


----------



## WoodMann (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey, now that's something........................


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 22, 2008)

I would like to get one of those wagons for gettin wood also. I need to get a light weight one because I have a 2 place snow mobile trailer, I would need to drive my 4-wheeler onto it the maybe lift the trailer onto the other side and strap it down.


----------



## Shipper50 (Nov 22, 2008)

skinnykid said:
			
		

> I would like to get one of those wagons for gettin wood also. I need to get a light weight one because I have a 2 place snow mobile trailer, I would need to drive my 4-wheeler onto it the maybe lift the trailer onto the other side and strap it down.


The trailer from Rural King is light weight, it would be no problem for what you want to do with it on your snow mobile trailer. I can pick up one end with one hand if that gives you and idea.

Shipper


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 22, 2008)

great, thanks


----------



## kenny chaos (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm a poor dirt farmer and when I used draft horses, I used an upside down car hood for dragging stuff through the mud and snow.  You could fasten any sort of box on top and it'd be easy pulling for a garden tractor or you 4x4'ers.  You could even put your pretty new lawn cart on it when it gets to muddy to pull it with the wheels on.  And when you're done with it, stand it against a wall out of the way.


----------



## kenny chaos (Nov 25, 2008)

DKerley said:
			
		

> Works well for me. Can haul about 1/3 of a cord in the snow. Hoping to haul 1/2 +cord in the summer with side stakes installed.
> 
> http://www.trail-mark.com/




You put 1/3 of a cord in a 28cuft box, you'll loose half of it before you go ten feet!


----------



## trouba (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is a trailer similar to mine one nice thing with one like this is you can load it and still unhook your ATV as there is no tongue weight. You just have to build a bed for it, mine has removable sides so you can load and unload those big rounds easier.

Northern Tool Trailer


----------



## awoodman (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is a homemade dump trailer I made yrs. ago for hauling out of the woods.
The center between the golf cart tires is lower to make the load lower to the ground,
preventing tipping over wile on uneven ground. The trailer is 4' long and no wider
 than the ATV to get through tight places. Their are 2 bolts that can be loosened to slide the
box  to center it over the tires.








http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r302/scrawford_photos/600x450PIC_0482.jpg


----------



## WoodMann (Dec 9, 2008)

It's really cool if you can cobble something together. The trailer will hafta wait for now as funds are unavailable at this time...................


----------



## awoodman (Dec 10, 2008)

I built that trailer back in 94 and redid the ply. 4 yrs. ago... The center being open alows chips to fall out.

I can throw a  3x4 sheet of 1/2 ply in it and haul dirt etc. if I want.


----------

